# Feedback on hardscape



## Peter Bennett (15 Mar 2014)

Hey guys, this is my very first attempt at a planted tank so I wanted to get some feedback on my hardscape. 

I'm really happy with the way it has turned out but would love to hear everyone's thoughts...











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lee Sweeting (15 Mar 2014)

The hardscape looks great Peter, looking forward to seeing it planted.


----------



## Dan Wiggett (15 Mar 2014)

Love the wall behind the tank!

Any ideas on planting?


----------



## Peter Bennett (15 Mar 2014)

The tank is actually in the fireplace, hence the exposed brick:





As for plants -- I'm really not sure. Because this is all new to me I'm leaning towards keeping it really simple. Perhaps just a dwarf hairgrass carpet? Or some HC/Monte Carlo...

I'm open to any suggestions though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Wiggett (15 Mar 2014)

Might make it a little hard to work on, and out og those three choices i'd go for the hairgrass as it's the easiest IMO. You could then plant E.Acicularis at the back for a nice effect


----------



## kirk (15 Mar 2014)

Nice, but one thing I have noticed.......... That fire place is asking for a bigger tank in it.


----------



## Ady34 (16 Mar 2014)

Peter Bennett said:


> As for plants -- I'm really not sure. Because this is all new to me I'm leaning towards keeping it really simple. Perhaps just a dwarf hairgrass carpet? Or some HC/Monte Carlo...


looks great, why not try monte carlo in the foreground and hair grass at the rear that way you won't loose the rocks .....you could go crazy and have a classic 3 species, using some staurogyne repens to transition between the rocks. Maybe even use 2 types of eleocharis at the rear, acicularis on the left and parvula or sp. mini at the right rear, that would work well with your layout.


----------



## Peter Bennett (17 Mar 2014)

Yep -- that seems like the best idea: MC in the foreground and hairgrass at the back. I would like to try alternanthera reineckii mini but I'm not sure if it would work well in the scape...


----------

